
Feds Seize KickassTorrents Domains, Arrest Owner - ikeboy
https://torrentfreak.com/feds-seize-kickasstorrents-domains-charge-owner-160720/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132810).

